# Premium Gas in Honda EU2200i?



## Toolworker

Is there any reason not to use premium in this generator, other than the cost? Will it operate any differently?

I'm asking because every so often I would like to put the can of gas into a car that requires premium, and buy fresh gas. The manual says 86 octane or higher.


----------



## jkingrph

Probably not, most regular gas is 87 octane, mid grade 88-90 and premium 91-94. I have the earlier EU2000 generators, wish I had known about the EU2200 coming out and waited a few months and gotten it. I use alcohol free gas in mine which is 89 octane and no problems. I use that gas in all my small equipment, including the big lawn mower and generator which each has a 25 hp engine. I am running mid range in everything with no long term problems, my chain saw is pushing 30 years old and still going strong.


----------



## exmar

You're talking about a gallon or so of fuel? When your car gas gauge is between 3/4 and F put it in. Depending on the size of your gas tank, may drop the octane a few points. No worries.


----------



## Toolworker

exmar said:


> You're talking about a gallon or so of fuel? When your car gas gauge is between 3/4 and F put it in. Depending on the size of your gas tank, may drop the octane a few points. No worries.


Quite right. But it's actually my wife's car. I felt the choice was to try to explain putting regular into her premium-only tank, or spend an extra buck on premium and simplify the discussion. It wasn't a hard call.


----------



## KRE

Toolworker said:


> Is there any reason not to use premium in this generator, other than the cost? Will it operate any differently?
> 
> I'm asking because every so often I would like to put the can of gas into a car that requires premium, and buy fresh gas. The manual says 86 octane or higher.


The higher octane is good an has less ethanol. I would only run 100% gas if you can get it near you, as most rope start gensets are forgotten about until needed. One of the best things to do is after running it, shut the gas off before stopping it, then as it starts to slow down from lack of fuel, add choke until it will not run any more. If your using 100% gas it will start 9 months to a year later w/o issue once the gas is back on.


----------



## Toolworker

KRE said:


> One of the best things to do is after running it, shut the gas off before stopping it, then as it starts to slow down from lack of fuel, add choke until it will not run any more.


The EU2200i off-on switch has a third position to do just that. What does adding the choke do?


----------



## RedOctobyr

Nice, the 2000i doesn't have a fuel shutoff position. Adding choke helps it keep running a little longer, as the bowl empties, and the engine starts running lean. Helps get more gas out of the carb. 

If the 2200i still has a bowl drain, you can also drain the bowl before long term storage, which is more effective at emptying the bowl.


----------



## Toolworker

Yes, it still has a bowl drain. For storage over 2 months the manual recommends draining the bowl, then removing the spark plug wire and pulling the starter handle to drain the fuel pump.


----------



## Predator

Or...just add 1/10 oz StaBil BLUE per gallon, for ethanol fuels. Solves the moisture problem AND the ethanol issue.


----------



## warx

Ethanol aside, I thought that running an engine capable of running with lower octane gas on higher octane gas actually lowered the energy density. The higher octane gas burns slower (flame front) which is good with a high compression ratio but produces less force in lower compression ratios.


----------



## tabora

Yes, as @warx said, higher octane fuels are generally harder to ignite in small OPE, so stick with 87 octane and non-ethanol if you can get it reasonably priced near you.

Do not hesitate to dump a small quantity of 87 octane into your car's tank when at least half full. Do it in my BMW all the time. That's basically what happens when you fill up at a one-hose pump after someone filled up with 87. When riding my high-compression motorcycles, I always try to fill at a pump behind a BMW, Audi or other 93 octane vehicle since my fuel tank capacity is small by comparison to a car's.


----------



## jkingrph

I just got a generic e mail from Honda on which fuel to use. They recommend regular, no more than E 10 . They specifically state that E 85 is NOT gasoline, and go on to say that the ethanol or any other alcohols have less energy than gasoline. 

Read through this.

https://powerequipment.honda.com/ge...pJobID=1583807623&spReportId=MTU4MzgwNzYyMwS2


----------

